# Changes to Lucozade glucose content



## Robin (Mar 15, 2017)

When I went to a local diabetic group meeting recently, one of the topics that came up,was the fact that Lucozade are reducing sugar in their energy drinks by half, from April. This is a follow up post on their website that people who use lucozade as a hypo treatment may find informative. (I was going to put useful, but it's not going to be very useful if it only contains half as much glucose as it used to!)
http://banbury.diabetesukgroup.org/news/changes-to-lucozade-energy-april-2017


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 15, 2017)

i always thought Lucozade got into the bloodstream too slow to fix a hypo anyway


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2017)

sean penguin said:


> i always thought Lucozade got into the bloodstream too slow to fix a hypo anyway


I have noticed some people on here mention that it's their hypo treatment of choice, (I think @trophywench may be one) so thought it worth a mention.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh no. I use lucozade as my hypo treatment. Glad you posted this Robin, thanks. Will be checking all the bottles I buy in future to calculate how much I'll need to drink now. Or I might change. I don't really wanna be chugging a whole bottle every time I hypo!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 16, 2017)

That rather removes the point of Locozade. They haven't done this for health reasons, it's just to avoid sugar tax. 

I just don't like Lucozade, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 16, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> That rather removes the point of Locozade. They haven't done this for health reasons, it's just to avoid sugar tax.
> 
> Yes, It's to avoid the sugar tax, other brands and products will follow suit


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Oh no. I use lucozade as my hypo treatment. Glad you posted this Robin, thanks. Will be checking all the bottles I buy in future to calculate how much I'll need to drink now. Or I might change. I don't really wanna be chugging a whole bottle every time I hypo!


The dietician at the talk pointed out that it has a very long 'best before' date, so stocking up before April might be an idea. (Or converting to jelly babies)


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh BOLLARDS @Robin !  Yup, I'll stockpile this week when we go to Tesco.  Has to be orange though! - and I can only drink it flat - too difficult to swallow if it's too fizzy when I'm less than 3, which is why I can't have JBs or anything like that - not that that happens all that often these days - but one mouthful when I'm in the middle 3s, a quick swig does the trick nicely.

(I lose my chewing and swallowing reflexes when I descend more than a tad, always had terrible trouble with Dextrose tabs.  I can't be the only one.  I also can't bear anything too sweet in my mouth and the acidic orange flavouring does the trick nicely and does make your mouth water, which is excellent at helping the glucose penetrate your inner cheek walls before it even starts down your gullet.)


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 19, 2017)

I use Dextrose tabs for preference. I'm due a gastroscopy in a couple of weeks, which means no food from midnight. I use the tabs because they dissolve completely, if my BG goes down while starving. Because its at 11.00, I may just let the annoying dawn phenomenon do the work.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 20, 2017)

I hate Dextrose tabs. They are a brand of them a few years ago Gloco(something) which I preferred and came in a stay fresh tube rather than that stupid foil packet. Not seen them in ages.

When pregnant I would be sick if under 5 and I couldnt eat anything, so only survived on full fat coke, fanta, sprite. This sugar tax is so annoying, they will all avoid it and the government wont even get any money from it!


----------



## Lorien (Apr 20, 2017)

Phoebe - do you mean Gluctabs? They still sell them, I get them from my local branch of Boots

http://www.boots.com/glucotabs-glucose-tablets-raspberry-10-tablets-10072117


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

Lorien said:


> Phoebe - do you mean Gluctabs? They still sell them, I get them from my local branch of Boots
> 
> http://www.boots.com/glucotabs-glucose-tablets-raspberry-10-tablets-10072117


My local Pharmacy stock them too in the variety of flavours. I use them as i don't like the taste so am not like to overdo which i would do with jelly babies.


----------



## Mr TEL (May 16, 2017)

Hi guys

Only just found this out because a friend told me. Naturally I was horrified, having relied on the stuff for 40 odd years. I've emailed the company and virtually begged them to consider retaining just one full-sugar variety for our benefit. I don't know if anyone else has tried this for what it's worth? They did say that they are gathering customer feedback.

In the meantime, does anyone know of alternative drink? For example, is Coke still the same or have they messed with that too? How about Sunny Delight?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 16, 2017)

Mr TEL said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Only just found this out because a friend told me. Naturally I was horrified, having relied on the stuff for 40 odd years. I've emailed the company and virtually begged them to consider retaining just one full-sugar variety for our benefit. I don't know if anyone else has tried this for what it's worth? They did say that they are gathering customer feedback.
> 
> In the meantime, does anyone know of alternative drink? For example, is Coke still the same or have they messed with that too? How about Sunny Delight?



So far, all the other full sugar drinks are the same however they all will probably be reduced in time, to avoid paying the sugar tax!


----------



## Copepod (May 16, 2017)

Fruit juice will always have high sugar content. UHT tetrapacks come in 100, 150 and 200ml volumes, often marketed for children. Would that suit you? Get UHT to avoid need for refrigeration.


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2017)

Nice to meet another one who'd have boiled his pee up in a test tube on a daily basis.  What colour was yours this morning?  (As I already said, I have an affinity with the colour orange that goes back well pre-diagnosis - so unsurprisingly then - my boiled up pee, matched most times!  LOL)


----------



## Mr TEL (May 17, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Nice to meet another one who'd have boiled his pee up in a test tube on a daily basis.  What colour was yours this morning?  (As I already said, I have an affinity with the colour orange that goes back well pre-diagnosis - so unsurprisingly then - my boiled up pee, matched most times!  LOL)



Thank god we've come a long way since then! I was always worried that it would boil over and melt the table. I reckon nine times out of ten the result was wrong anyway. You'll probably remember the blood strips that you had to colour match too. They were never the same colours as those on the tin. What are you using now to sort your hypos?


----------



## Mr TEL (May 17, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Fruit juice will always have high sugar content. UHT tetrapacks come in 100, 150 and 200ml volumes, often marketed for children. Would that suit you? Get UHT to avoid need for refrigeration.


Sounds like a good idea - especially the UHT kind.


----------



## Mr TEL (May 17, 2017)

How about this idea? You buy a packet of glucose powder from the chemists and simply add a couple of spoonfuls to the drink to replace the sugar that they've removed? A little bit of working out and We could get it exactly as it used to be. Or am I being silly?


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2017)

Mr TEL said:


> How about this idea? You buy a packet of glucose powder from the chemists and simply add a couple of spoonfuls to the drink to replace the sugar that they've removed? A little bit of working out and We could get it exactly as it used to be. Or am I being silly?



Sounds good on paper - how do I - or you to be more precise LOL - home test (and remember I chucked the sweet little test tube out long before the old Queen died!) anything that isn't blood, for glucose content?  Don't even possess - what were the pee testing strips called?  Clinitest strips?

And - still orange flavour, old recipe Lucozade at the mo, Tel.


----------



## Mr TEL (May 17, 2017)

I only finger prick about 4 times a day. No need for anything else. The tablets were called Clinitest. The strips were made by Boehringer and they may have been called Clinistrips. Can't believe that they trusted a 9-year old to test themselves and handle such dangerous chemicals - that tube used to get darn hot! Found the last bottle of old Orange Luco today in the bargain bin in the supermarket. Seems there are lots of the original flavour still about, which I don't really like but hey!
Worryingly, the woman at the pharma counter in Boots had no idea they's changed it, and had both types on the shelf.


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2017)

Good grief - they've produced flippin posters about it !  I deliberately stuck my finger in the murky depths of the test tube one day - took ruddy weeks for my finger to heal from the scald.  They really WERE 'boiling' tablets after all - and that's why they came with a neat little wooden test tube rack - too flippin hot to hold as the chemical reaction occurred.

Crikey - even in 1961 when I was 11 and hence started getting chemistry lessons, we were issued with eg goggles and gauntlets and great aprons as necessary to protect us from the fallout from experiments in the lab.  However of course, that's how I knew when I was 22 that the Clinitest scald was much more like an acid burn than when you carelessly splash water from a kettle.

Oh Boehringer Mannheim - their name still lives on amongst wet behind the ears HCAs in hospitals who always want to tests one's BM whilst doing their Obs round!  Asked the one doing my husband's last year why it was called a BM test - and of course she hadn't the slightest idea.  I said to her well It's silly - the B is quite obviously Blood, but what the heck is the M?  And then told her why - and said it was about ruddy time they stopped teaching it as the 'BM Test' !!


----------

